# ...messed up pictures!



## Aragorn21 (May 16, 2003)

OK. After a small talk with some mods I got my funny thread back!!

Send me a picture (with character in the middle please), and I'll mess it up. 

or just tell me where to find some good pictures. 

I'm still working on one at the moment, but PLEASE give me pictures!!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 16, 2003)

Ok then, (sorry about the double post), here's the first picture (gollum).


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 16, 2003)

Did you change anything at all?  

Just kiddin', nice one!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 16, 2003)

How bout one of Legolas! Lets ruin that pretty little face once and for all! *Evil laugh*


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 16, 2003)

I second that evil thought. 

Nice new avatar, BC!


----------



## Gandalf White (May 16, 2003)

Muahahahaha, Legolas would be good! 

I really like the new avatar as well, much more threatening! 

I'll see if I can find you a pic Aragorn....


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *I'll see if I can find you a pic Aragorn.... *



You'll see *if* you can find a pic? Of Legolas? That oughtta be a hard task!


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 16, 2003)

here...try these


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *I second that evil thought.
> 
> Nice new avatar, BC! *


Is it just me, or is that a modified picture of Galadriel?


----------



## Gandalf White (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *Is it just me, or is that a modified picture of Galadriel? *


 I was wondering the same thing about your avatar, ithrynluin!   



> You'll see if you can find a pic? Of Legolas? That oughtta be a hard task!


 Poor misunderstood little me.  Ok, I admit, it shouldn't be too hard. 

You forgot to attach them Treyar.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 16, 2003)

> here...try these


 uh... try what?

Here's the long expected Legolas the pretty! 





I'm going away tomorrow for a week, keep posting pictures though. That will give me plenty to work on when I get back.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 17, 2003)

AGH!!! OH GOD! Oh that's great... Oh god I think i'm gonna go around and laugh at everyone I see. He kind of looks like that Greer guy from Chicago! 

And thanks for the compliments! I was just searching for some cool avatar for MERPS and I found this! Haha... I also like the Black Walker part.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 17, 2003)

I'm sorta getting tired of shrinking or blowing up their noses. Does anyone know any good software for messing up pictures like this?


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 17, 2003)

What the...?

I looooove the Legolas one!
here...see if it works this time
EDIT: Drat! It still won't work! Hmph!

Well, try going to www.myprecious.co.uk
Click on Menu
Then Movie
Then Cast and Crew
Then FOTR or TTT (little words on bottom of window)
Then Images


----------



## FrankSinatra (May 18, 2003)

*Well*

In these types of photographs, why do they always seem to look like people you know!


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 21, 2003)

ha ha ha ha This stuff is really cool. I think you should mess up one of Sauron. he he he


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 24, 2003)

> I think you should mess up one of Sauron


 yeah, I'll have to ask Michal Delving for the picture. hahaha 


thanks, those are great pictures Treyar!


well... does anyone know any good software?


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 25, 2003)

OK!! Two new pictures of Eowen!! These are pretty good if I might say so .


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 25, 2003)

Sorry bout the double post. But since only one attachment is allowed I'll have to post again. 

(The other one is a little "iffy", this one's a little better) 

Arwen's next!!!!


----------



## Aulë (May 25, 2003)

Brilliant! 
I couldn't stop laughing: especially at the Legolas one. Nenya says that you should post that in the Legolas Luvers Guild under 'Awwwww'. 
LOL

More Legolas pics please.


----------



## Tirmintus (May 25, 2003)

AAAAH BIG HEAD EOWYN LIL' GIRL. LOL those funny.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 25, 2003)

Heheheh, yes, definitely more Legolas. What other characters shall we mess up? I personally think Frodo would look good too.


----------



## Tirmintus (May 25, 2003)

I would like to mess up Legolas and maybe Galadriel too.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 25, 2003)

Well I said awhile ago I'd mess up a picture of Arwen, so here it is.


----------



## ladyoflorien (May 26, 2003)

those are really funny!!!!!!!! my fav is the first one of gollum!


----------



## Lifeling (May 26, 2003)

here is one I did...


----------



## Lifeling (May 26, 2003)

Another... Galadriel.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 26, 2003)

ROTFLMAO!!!!    

*Gasps for breath as he falls of his chair*  

These are pure brilliance! Galadriel so looks like a monkey!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 26, 2003)

Dude!! Those are totally sweet!!! What software did you use to make those???


----------



## Lifeling (May 26, 2003)

Thank you for your kind commets GW... Try this one...


----------



## Lifeling (May 26, 2003)

Thank you Aragorn... Your Gollum one was really good... I use Paint Shop Pro.... A very nice tool... inferior to photo shop and rather expensive...

Heres a character I havent seen done or suggested yet!


----------



## Lifeling (May 26, 2003)

OK ok... Am I out of control?


----------



## ladyoflorien (May 26, 2003)

frodo looks soooooooo creepy in that hobbit one and that one of galadriel . . . OMG!!!! they are hilarious and creepy at the same time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wish i knew how to do that!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 27, 2003)

That Aragorn one rulez!! 

Paint Shop Pro, hhmm... I'll have to get that!

Here's another one of Legolas. Looks like the pretty boy put on some weight.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 27, 2003)

*continues to laugh*

My, this thread only gets better!


----------



## Lifeling (May 27, 2003)

some more....


----------



## Lifeling (May 27, 2003)

And Another of that british guy...


----------



## Gandalf White (May 27, 2003)

*Gandalf is getting bruises from falling off his chair laughing so much!*  

ROTFLMAO, that last one of Boromir was pure brilliance. Gotta love those large eyes!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 27, 2003)

Yeah! Those are the best!!!   Do one of the "pretty" legolas!


----------



## Lifeling (May 27, 2003)

Request granted...


----------



## Lifeling (May 27, 2003)

And again!


----------



## Lifeling (May 27, 2003)

And another elf!


----------



## Lifeling (May 27, 2003)

And the same elf... same as the second that is, so this is the new elf the second time, which makes it the old elf... wait...


----------



## Lifeling (May 27, 2003)

Daughter...


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 27, 2003)

Dude these are just SOOOO GOOD!!! do Gimili!!


----------



## joxy (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lifeling _
> *I use Paint Shop Pro....inferior to photo shop*


Don't you mean "superior",
and is advertising allowed on here?!


----------



## Lifeling (May 27, 2003)

No I meant inferior... it's not as good... paint shop is not as good as photo shop 
I meant what I said and said what I meant...

This one isn't very good, but Gimli is hard, too much beard, and helmet, and stuff...


----------



## ladyoflorien (May 28, 2003)

not very good!??!?!? that is now one of my fav's!!!!!!! he looks sooooooooooooooo funny!


----------



## Lifeling (May 28, 2003)

Aragorn... if your looking for pictures... The quinessential sit is what you want...

http://www.quintessentialwebsites.com/lordoftherings/home/index.htm

The old man himself.... The master of wizardry.... BIGFOOT!


----------



## Firawyn (May 28, 2003)

Is that Gandalf?!?!?! lol

Hey try makeing this one pretty, lovl !!


----------



## Firawyn (May 28, 2003)

This one isn't very good, but Gimli is hard, too much beard, and helmet, and stuff... [/B][/QUOTE] 

Shave Gimli !! And put a beard on Legolas instead!! lol


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 28, 2003)

> Shave Gimli !! And put a beard on Legolas instead!! lol


 get me 2 pictures, one of Gimili, one of Legolas, they have to have about the same size faces though, and I'll try that!


So what is the Superior software?


----------



## Lifeling (May 28, 2003)

Photoshop is the best software...


----------



## Lifeling (May 28, 2003)

I found someone better to shave...


----------



## Lifeling (May 28, 2003)

Grima Again... From Sabeen's picture...


----------



## Firawyn (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lifeling _
> *Grima Again... From Sabeen's picture... *



That is soooooo funny!!!

Hey here's Legolas and Gimli is coming when my 60 second restraint is up


----------



## Firawyn (May 28, 2003)

Here we are! (evil laugh)


----------



## Lifeling (May 28, 2003)

My sad attemt at getting legolas to grow a beard...


----------



## Gandalf White (May 28, 2003)

LOL! Legolas' beard definitely needs some help. 

All the others are simply brilliant, though!!! 

*Still can't stop laughing*


----------



## Lifeling (May 28, 2003)

Well it was boromirs beard origonally... it was a bi crooked and had an ugly green tint to it, so... oh well... I ll try again later


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 28, 2003)

Those are hilarious Lifeling! The Elrond ones and the Gandalf one are the best!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 28, 2003)

Sabeen those pictures are much different sizes and Gimili is looking in a different direction!

Is it just called "photoshop"?


----------



## Tirmintus (May 28, 2003)

These are so FUNNY. How do yall do that.


----------



## Lifeling (May 28, 2003)

Adobe photoshop... yes thats wht it's called....

Heres one my bro did...


----------



## Lifeling (May 28, 2003)

Before LOTR legolas was messed up...


----------



## Lifeling (May 28, 2003)

This was Gollum... now it's... um... not...


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 28, 2003)

Those are seriously awsome! And if photoshop is better...


----------



## Tirmintus (May 28, 2003)

I'm going to check if I have adobe photoshop and do that.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

OMG Lifeling I give unto you the award for the best use of artisctic suplies in the world. You'r my hero. Could you do a Nazgul? I know it'd be difficult, but can you try?


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 28, 2003)

Abode Photoshop costs $600!! I can't pay that much .

Here's an Aragorn I made a while ago.

BlackCaptain I really loved the other avatar you had PLEASE change it back!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (May 28, 2003)

These are really creepy! You should find some 'I Luv Aragorn' and 'I Luv Legolas' threads to post these in and see what reactions you get.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mindy_O_Lluin _
> *These are really creepy! You should find some 'I Luv Aragorn' and 'I Luv Legolas' threads to post these in and see what reactions you get. *



Yes, yes, yes! Everyone keep your eyes open for such threads and alert them here....we will seep distorted pictures everywhere!!! 

*diabolical laughter*


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 28, 2003)

YAY I downloaded the trial version of Paint Shop Pro and look what I made!!!


----------



## Gandalf White (May 28, 2003)

Uhhhh, I suggest that you attach it.....


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 28, 2003)

Sorry, I got too excited!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 28, 2003)

Here's another! Legolas the oh so pretty.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 28, 2003)

I'm going to post in this bar and attach a few of the best (worst) Legolas pictures. Be sure to watch the reactions!


----------



## Lifeling (May 28, 2003)

Aragorn... What a fantastic version of Aragorn... very funny... legolas is pretty good too... gotta love those elf ears!

BTW... thanks for that award B.C. I'll add it too my collection... of made up awards...


----------



## Aulë (May 28, 2003)

Brilliant! 
I couldn't stop laughing. 

How about an Amish Legolas?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 28, 2003)

Fabulous work everyone. That Elrond one was the most hilarious!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 28, 2003)

Legolas?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 28, 2003)

Legolas as THE JOKER?!?!


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Nice work Wonks... I like the fangs...


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Another feeble attempt at bearding the Elf!


----------



## Gandalf White (May 29, 2003)

LOL! Awesome job there Elendil!    That ought to get them really riled!


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Yes, Well done Elendil... look they already want to kill you! heh

Mission accomplished!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 29, 2003)

> I'm going to post in this bar and attach a few of the best (worst) Legolas pictures. Be sure to watch the reactions


Great work!!


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

I know that this was the joke that everyone wanted to see!


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

And just another one of frodo looking cross eyed!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 29, 2003)

I like that lightsaber one! 

Is there any way on Paint Shop Pro to enlarge the warp area?


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Ok if your doing it right you should be using the retouch tool... (The pointing finger)... Once you have that selected open the tool options pallete... theres a button on the bar or you can go into the view menu, then click toolbars and it will be on there, check it... Once you get the tool options pallete, there should be options on it, to change the size, shape, type of retouch... (you'll probly want push or smudge) Just expieriment with those till you get an idea how they all affect things...

If I mis understood what you wanted and you want to blow up a portion of the image as youve done previously... in the effects menu there are geometric effects, which include punch, and pinch... select the area you want to change with the selector tool, then use one of those...

Note: my version is 7... you have 8... so this may not work for you

I hope this helped


----------



## Athelas (May 29, 2003)

*How wonderfully twisted*

Frodo and Boromir look like hungry Redcaps.

"Gondor has no king, because I just swallowed him whole."

I think I've seen some of these people.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 29, 2003)

Hrm, I really have to get my hands on some of this software!


----------



## Firawyn (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lifeling _
> *Adobe photoshop... yes thats wht it's called....
> 
> Heres one my bro did... *



Hey that is a great pic of Aragorn. FIX IT so I can see what he looked like before hand.

And by the way, I was looking at these pics with my younger aunt and she says "how can they insult Legolas and Aragorn like that?!" 
I just laughed at her!  

Keep it up and do one of Samwise.


----------



## Firawyn (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lifeling _
> *I know that this was the joke that everyone wanted to see! *



Star Wars hit me where it counts. Still Laughing!! 
Do some more Star Wars/LOTR ones. Try making some one Noodle Head from Jabba's palace.......Hey there's an idea......make a hutt!!lol


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 29, 2003)

Gandalf did some partaying last night...good thing for Middle-earth he had a designated driver.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 29, 2003)

Here's the Samwise you requested.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 29, 2003)

Anamatar, that is hilarious! Great one, Aragorn21. BTW make sure ya'll check out the Legolas Luvers Inn.


----------



## Firawyn (May 29, 2003)

Didn't laugh. Sorry, try Sam again.


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Those new ones are awesome! Sam is scary... and Gandalfs red eyes! Good work guys!


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

You said more starwars!


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Starwars


----------



## Firawyn (May 29, 2003)

Excilent!! Profound! Now did it ever cross your mind that you just made Frodo look HOT?! Well you did. And with the Fisher-Taylor cross, thier complections dont blend very well....

Mess this one up.


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Hows this?


----------



## Firawyn (May 29, 2003)

What did you do to it? 
And I know it should be in the Legolas lovers guild!


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Dude look at where his pants should be!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 29, 2003)

Lifeling that's good! Congradulations with your 100 posts!

Here's a nice picture of frodo and sam.


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Thanks Aragorn... Nice one of sam and Frodo... Very weird!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 29, 2003)

Thank you, I'm really learning to do a lot more on there. I really need to buy that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firawyn (May 29, 2003)

......and this one.


----------



## Firawyn (May 29, 2003)

Try and make some one do a fish face!! 

Great Sam and Frodo!

Try making this one weird.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 29, 2003)

Great work in the Legolas Luvers Inn, guys!


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Yeah it's getting pretty hot in there... heh


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

1st one changed... Funny?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 29, 2003)

Hey Lifeling, could you mess up another Legolas picture? I've got a comment I want to post in the LLS thread, but I don't have a picture to go with it.  It'd be AWESOME if you could get me one with Legolas and Gimli in the same picture, and then mess up Legolas really bad.


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Dude I can't believe you posted the one of him dropping his pants!   And that other picture you want... Comin right up!

Ok well heres number 2


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 29, 2003)

Yeah, neither could I when I looked at it for a second time.  I took it down real quick though...


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

Here it is!


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 29, 2003)

Umm, could you, um, fix the middle finger to be a little smaller ?


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

yeah sorry... I took it out all together, its rude...


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

I think this is probly one of the fastest threads on the whole forum...

Heres another one of legolas


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

"Gandalf what do you think of this face..."
"I'm not even going to look..."


----------



## Lifeling (May 29, 2003)

I made this and thought it was pretty funny... or is that why I made it?


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

Here's the weathertop one.


----------



## Lifeling (May 30, 2003)

"The rest of the hobbits couldn't believe it... Merry had broken the world record for how many marshmellows someone can have in their mouth at one time...."


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

Haha, good one!  Here's another.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

And another.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

And here's Picasso's idea of Frodo!


----------



## Aulë (May 30, 2003)

What did you change in that last one?


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

Sorry, wrong one


----------



## Gandalf White (May 30, 2003)

HA! Not a single thing. Try again Aragorn.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

Here's a really good one of Merry & Pippen.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 30, 2003)

Ha!    

Merry looks like an evil orc, or perhaps a wolf from those awful Chronicles of Narnia movie! LOLOL

Pip just looks retarded....


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 30, 2003)

NO!  You mustn't remind me of the stupid Narnia movies! Those things are awful. Reepacheep! *shudders* But yeah, you're right; Merry does look like one of those dumb wolves.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

Yeah those movies really stink! Even though _The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe_ follows the book almost word for word.

I got lots more pics.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

These are ones that haven't been done before, but their not very funny.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

Here's elrond


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

The gatekeeper at bree!


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *Ha!
> 
> Merry looks like an evil orc, or perhaps a wolf from those awful Chronicles of Narnia movie! LOLOL
> ...



Wolf!! Yes! Narnia! Ha,ha!!lol

Have you been to my Narnia thread in Stuff and Bother?


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

"Fix" these.
This one........


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

......and this one.....yes this should be good....


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

.....cant wait for this.....ha,ha!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

I can't really do anything with those black riders, because they don't have faces! Here's "the talk"


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

And here's the modern Merry.


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

Slight but perfect for "the talk". I think they could both use a 'haircut' though!!lol *evil laugh* 

Hey I have some good non-people pics; can I ask your advice on where to put them?


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

Well...this will be a challange.....not really, he's already ugly!


----------



## Eliot (May 30, 2003)

Did you even change that at all?


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

_I_ didn't......I was asking _them_ to!!


----------



## Eliot (May 30, 2003)

Ooooooooohhhhh....... OK.


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 30, 2003)

I made this pic of Saruman. I actually made it to test my knowledge of photoshop but it's funny, anyways.

Saruman's about to blow that mirror up for giving him such an ugly reflection.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

Wow, that's amazing!! Adobe Photoshop must be really good!


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

Opps, I forgot to attach the ugly dude.


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

Besides blow him up, what did you do?


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 30, 2003)

I didn't blow him up I cut out the rest of the picture that wasn't necessary. I enlarged his nose, enlarged his teath, and enlarged his one eye.


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 30, 2003)

Two more pics!

First, the Nazgul finally discover what Hobbits were put on the Earth for.


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 30, 2003)

And second, which I have described to Elendil as my opus.

Looks too hot for Gandalf's liking...


----------



## Lifeling (May 31, 2003)

Good ones everyone... anamatar that golf one is preetty funny!


----------



## Firawyn (May 31, 2003)

Hot Dog funny!! lol


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 1, 2003)

I can't find many good pictures! someone give me some. YOU! Sabeen, keep them comming!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2003)

Ha, ha!! Demanding!lol Well who do you want. I know of a place to get great shots and all I have to do is click the mouse! Let me know who you want pics of and I'd be happy to get some for you.

In the mean time.....


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2003)

Here's one I dont think we did yet...


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2003)

...pretty to ugly. that's where you(Aragorn) come in!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2003)

What to do, what to do!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2003)

130th post!!

Here's the last pic until I see some funny returns!lol


----------



## spirit (Jun 2, 2003)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

those are soooooo funny!

i have not bee online for a while and i got exams commin up! feelin down! this cheered me up!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 2, 2003)

> i have not bee online for a while and i got exams commin up! feelin down! this cheered me up!


 Glad to hear that! (that is it cheered you up!)

I'm working on those pictures now Sabeen.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Aragorn! Your better that that! What you been doing lately?

And you never said who you want me to find pics of. So come-on!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm sorry Frodo!!!


----------



## Tirmintus (Jun 2, 2003)

Man these are SOOOOO funny. These will be so funny.


----------



## Gandalf White (Jun 2, 2003)

Aragorn, I must say your quality has been slacking off....


----------



## Tirmintus (Jun 2, 2003)

Aragorn has been doing them a lot though I would have to say.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 2, 2003)

Really sorry guys, I've been off my comp for a few days. To make up I'll post a whole slue!  

BTW, that Faramir and witch king's dimencions were to small to do anything with.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 2, 2003)

Sabeen, pictures of any LOTR character, as long as it's big enough. Here's another.

BTW, I really meant to spell that slew*


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 2, 2003)

Here's yet another. It's Frodo!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 2, 2003)

And another!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 2, 2003)

Here's Theoden!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 2, 2003)

And Gandalf


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 2, 2003)

And gollum! That's the last so far. I'll be doing alot more. I only have have 25 days left with the trial version . It's badness, it costs $100 for the full version too! I'll never have that much money! (Unless I find it lying on the road again :S)


----------



## spirit (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *I'm sorry Frodo!!! *



that is actually pretty funny! i hike his eyes better this way! they are less creepy!

Aragorn: keep up the good work man! these are brilliant!


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jun 3, 2003)

In the picture of Eowyn and Theoden, Eowyn looks like she could be played by Barbara Streisdand.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 3, 2003)

Ha,ha! I agree!

Why dont you amputate some one's legs?


----------



## Gandalf White (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sabeen _
> *Ha,ha! I agree!
> 
> Why dont you amputate some one's legs? *



That would be.......interesting, to say the least.  


Ahahaha, Barbara Streisand, that's a good one GuardianRanger!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 3, 2003)

Leg-a-LESS
Legolas!

Cut off Leg-a-less' "legs"!! lol 

That we should put in the Legolas Luver's thread!!lol


----------



## Tirmintus (Jun 3, 2003)

When ever I say "Legolas." It sounds like I say Leg-less.


----------



## spirit (Jun 4, 2003)

that is pretty namsy to post it in the Legolas Luver's thread but ohh well! it is pretty funny to think aboout it!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 4, 2003)

If you get me a good picture of Legolas I could try that. I could even try to make the blood . But I don't think the mods would like that.


----------



## spirit (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, if one of the mods fancey legolas, i wouldnt post it on there! just email it to me! lol! cant wait for it!


----------



## spirit (Jun 4, 2003)

sorry about the double post but
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 4, 2003)

Check what out? And it will be kinda hard to make his leg sever look real.


----------



## spirit (Jun 5, 2003)

sorry, i forgot the attachment!!!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice one spirit! Here, I just did a LOT. They don't look so good for some reason though.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's another.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 5, 2003)

And...another.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 5, 2003)

another.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 5, 2003)

And here's the last.


----------



## spirit (Jun 5, 2003)

these are bloody brilliant! there are random people here in the I.T room laughin their heads off! they are very good!!!!


----------



## Lifeling (Jun 5, 2003)

well done Aragorn... these are great! Galadriel and that last one of Aragorn were magnificent... I'm trying to find some time to do more but I'm kinda busy


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 5, 2003)

Same here, and I only have 28 days left to make more.


----------



## spirit (Jun 5, 2003)

why only 28 days?


----------



## Lifeling (Jun 5, 2003)

His software is a trial version...


----------



## spirit (Jun 5, 2003)

awww! well do as much as you can!!!! i am going to miss it!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah me too. Mabye I could change my IP and download it again. That probably wouldn't work though . And it costs $99 to download the full version! *cries*


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 5, 2003)

Where'd Lifleling go?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jun 5, 2003)

*Arwen the Japanese Monk!*

So I was bored... looks funny though. Cant you just see her saying: 'You dishonor me. You fall and die to my sword that is sharp!"

Gotta love dubbed Japanese films!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jun 5, 2003)

*Indecent Exposure!*

POLICE REPORT:

Lothlorien (Golden Wood) 6/05/03 of the Third Age.

Officer G. Haldir reports:

"It seems the suspect got terribly excited when she saw a Ring of sort, and is now charged with indecent exposure and disorderly conduct." The accused faces time in jail.

NOTE: (Dont worry theres no nudity, just a little joke!)

ATTATCHED: PHOTO OF SUSPECT ON THE SCENE:


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 5, 2003)

> Arwen the Japanese Monk!


 hehe, that's good one!


----------



## Lifeling (Jun 5, 2003)

Elendil.. I'm still here... just very very busy...


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lifeling _
> *Elendil.. I'm still here... just very very busy... *



Busy doing _what?_ I had been wondering the same thing..."Where the heck did Lifeling run off to?"... 

So where else do you spend your time on this *super* forum?(I cant get over how great this thing is!) Just wondering..you make this plase a blast.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 6, 2003)

Come on! 

Pictures!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 6, 2003)

That's awsome! 

Sabeen give me pictures of anyone. Just make them big enough.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 6, 2003)

Ok......

It looks like Borimor is sneezing in this one.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 6, 2003)

That one's a little to hard, and please try to get ones where the characters are facing you.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 7, 2003)

Let me try that again...


PS....Aragorn, I am exactly 1 day older that you! Cool, huh?!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 7, 2003)

OK, Ok, OK, I knkow this wouldn't really be LotR, but can we just get one picture of Michael Jackson?! I know he's already a messed up picture in his normal pictures, but this is just too great an opourtunity to pass up.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 7, 2003)

How 'bout *Peter* Jackson!lol


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 7, 2003)

YES! I love it! Squishing of the Jacksons!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 7, 2003)

Squish away!! *evil laugh!*Ha,ha!! lol

Some one with less sheltering parents will have to get Mike.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jun 7, 2003)

I rebel. That Boromir picture is too pretty to mess up. And PJ's picture looks finished. You don't NEED to mess it up anymore.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 7, 2003)

OK you get a pic PJ. And Borimir is just ugly, newbe, so yes we can make him uglier!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 8, 2003)

Aragorn, Aragorn, for where art thou Aragorn! Deny thy cuteness and make you look insane, Oh Aragorn! 

Ha,ha!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 8, 2003)

Sabeen your birthday is August 27 and mine is April 28 ?? I don't get how your a day older than me.


Here's Boromir1


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's Aragorn.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 8, 2003)

And finally, PJ. He was a little hard to do though.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 8, 2003)

Sorry Aragorn 

I mistook "April" for "August". I got excited when I saw 1988. 

My bad. Now you are a couple months older that _me._


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jun 8, 2003)

OOooo. You made Aragorn look like René Auberjonois from Deep Space Nine.


----------



## Tirmintus (Jun 8, 2003)

These are funny. Thinks, lets get a pic. of. I dunno what to get. Lets get someone we have not messed up yet.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mindy_O_Lluin _
> *OOooo. You made Aragorn look like René Auberjonois from Deep Space Nine. *



What?!

And we are making them look worse, not better.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 9, 2003)

> I mistook "April" for "August". I got excited when I saw 1988


 It always is cool seeing someone that is one's age.


Here's more.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 9, 2003)

Another.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 10, 2003)

Ah man, no Michal Jackson?! Cmon dude!


----------



## spirit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sabeen _
> *Sorry Aragorn
> 
> I mistook "April" for "August". I got excited when I saw 1988.
> ...



i am in 1988 aswell!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 11, 2003)

What could Bilbo possibly have done?

But more importantly, how long do we have to celebrate while he's in jail?


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *i am in 1988 aswell! *



Yaaaaa!!! Who else is 1988? Come on, join the club!


----------



## Eliot (Jun 12, 2003)

Don't mean to go off subject, but I was almost born in '88. I was born on Friday, January 13th (yup, Friday the 13th), 1989 at 2:22 AM.  Like you REALLY needed to know that.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 23, 2003)

Heh. My first attempt at skewing a lord of the rings picture.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 23, 2003)

The improved Legolas!


----------



## Beleg (Jun 23, 2003)

23rd August, 1988. 

And bytheway can we get a Squished fellowship photo?


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 26, 2003)

Guys, my network isn't working, so I dont have internet. I'm on my bros comp right now but he doesn't like me on his. (he's very mean  ). I haven't been able to mess up many pictures (because I don't have any), and *starts to cry* this is my last day of the Paint Shop Pro trial version. *cries*. But as soon as the internet works again I'm going to buy it from Ebay! C u all then.


Sabeen, we should start an Inn of people born in 1988.


----------



## spirit (Jun 27, 2003)

Looking forward to it mate! hope is fixes up soon cause when my summer holidays start i wont be able to come on here for a long time!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 27, 2003)

Count me in!  Another 1988er here


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 27, 2003)

Hmm... 1989! Close enough! But then again so very far...


----------



## Lady Legolas (Jun 29, 2003)

All the pictures are very funny keep it up everyone!!! LOL


----------



## ladyoflorien (Jun 30, 2003)

does anyone here have a picture of morwen (freda's mom)??? i really need one so if you guys find one will you post a link or something? thank you!


----------



## spirit (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ladyoflorien _
> *does anyone here have a picture of morwen (freda's mom)??? i really need one so if you guys find one will you post a link or something? thank you! *


 why do you need one?


----------



## ladyoflorien (Jun 30, 2003)

god i'm gonna sound retarded here so don't laugh: cause my friends and i are making mini characters of all the characters in the movies.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 30, 2003)

Aragorn21, How would one start an Inn for us 88'ers. 

Sounds like a great idea!! And maybe we could include the 87's and 89's. 

And hurry up and get back online!!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 30, 2003)

Aragorn21, How would one start an Inn for us 88'ers. 

Sounds like a great idea!! And maybe we could include the 87's and 89's. 

And hurry up and get back online!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 14, 2003)

No...I did not...I did not just do a cross over of Scream, The Lord of the Rings, and Star Wars...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 15, 2003)

Don't worry everyone... That's just what I look like when I wake up


----------



## spirit (Jul 16, 2003)

thats a good one! lol


----------



## Tirmintus (Jul 16, 2003)

Well I wish I could mess up pictures, but I can't.


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sabeen _
> *Aragorn21, How would one start an Inn for us 88'ers.
> 
> Sounds like a great idea!! And maybe we could include the 87's and 89's.
> ...



Hey, include the 86'ers there too!  

As Aragorn21's brother, I regret to inform you that his internet problems continue, even to this day. He is (usually) able to send and receive e-mail, but his web browser suffers from a chronic web browser disease, deemed incurable by all in our family. He wishes to join you all and see the awesome mess-ups, but is unable. I'm afraid to let him touch my comp, lest the disease should be contagious and infect it. 

Perhaps one day he will return.....


----------



## spirit (Jul 17, 2003)

that really evil. you should het him come online for a little while. we all really miss his stupid messed by pics.


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 17, 2003)

Perhaps you are right, maybe I should let him on. 

Hmmm, maybe I should charge a fee! $.$

I don't know if he'd be able to transfer his messed up pics to my comp though.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *Hey, include the 86'ers there too!
> 
> *



YAY!!! 1986 rocks!!! Go us!


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sarah _
> *YAY!!! 1986 rocks!!! Go us! *


 Yes!!!  

Lot of interesting things that year....

-Mets won World Series,

-Space shuttle blew up,

-ME!


----------



## Eliot (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *Space shuttle blew up*


----------



## spirit (Jul 18, 2003)

i think we should stop spanning this thread with 88ers. is any one gonna start one or shall i?


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah, I really need to let my bro post some pics, this has gone waaaay off topic....


----------



## Sarah (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *Yes!!!
> 
> Lot of interesting things that year....
> ...



Mets suck. Nuff said.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *i think we should stop spanning this thread with 88ers. is any one gonna start one or shall i? *



You can go ahead and start an '88s inn. Or we can make it an '86 to '89 inn. Mid teens. That sounds good.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Aug 27, 2003)

Sam shows his love for Frodo.


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sarah _
> *Mets suck. Nuff said. *


 Hahaha  You sound like a die-hard Yankee fan. (If you're not, start considering.) The Yankees are just a team to pick for those who don't wish to lose... 

Wonko: These pics are scarring me for life....


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Aug 27, 2003)

Well that's what this thread is for. Messed up LotR pix. 

NOT baseball talk. Hint Hint.


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior (Aug 27, 2003)

That last pic was quite disturbing.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 6, 2003)

It was meant to be. 

Here's a link full of messed up LOTR pix.

Someobody already posted it elsewhere:

http://absolute-dreams.net/toastedhobbits/special01.html


----------



## Gandalf White (Sep 6, 2003)

> NOT baseball talk. Hint Hint.


 I absolutely love how subtle that hint was...  

BTW, that link doesn't appear to be working, at least not for me...


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, you learn something new everyday. Just think, my brother used to have one of those purple dudes. I now have a new fear. Kidding. But that was wierd. Didn't know they have those in Middle Earth.

By the way the link worked for me, but you probably already guessed that. It just takes a while to load.


----------



## Gandalf White (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmm, yes, the link is working today, for some reason...


----------



## Saucy (Sep 6, 2003)

> somebody already posted this elsewhere



that was meeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks, Powersauce. I got the link from Elgee so I wasn't sure who posted it.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Sep 14, 2003)

WOW guys. I didn't think this thread would still be alive in my long absence. Let me post one.  Here's a cute one of Frodo.


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok. He looks like a freaken alien. It's probably just because his nose is small but his eyes look huge!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Sep 18, 2003)

yeah, he sorta looks like a japanese animation character.


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *yeah, he sorta looks like a japanese animation character. *



Hey I like japanese animation characters!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey, where's all those people born in 1988. I just made an Inn for us. Come join.


Here's another messed one!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Sep 19, 2003)

He looks like a cave troll in that one.


----------



## Valdarmyr (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lúthien Séregon _
> *He looks like a cave troll in that one.  *


I thought it was a photo taken when Matt Damon auditioned for the role!


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *Hey, where's all those people born in 1988. I just made an Inn for us. Come join.
> 
> 
> Here's another messed one! *



First of all, WE MISSED YOU!!!! And also where is the 88ers inn at?


----------



## Aragorn21 (Sep 21, 2003)

First of all, thank you for missing me . Second, the in is in the inn thread. Third, here's a nice one of Legolas.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lúthien Séregon _
> *He looks like a cave troll in that one.  *




I thought it was Steven Tyler or Mick Jagger.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey mess this one of yourself up! Not that it isn't already demented...

Btw...if you are looking for good pics to mess up, go here.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow, that site is great, thanks. Here's the picture, hehe.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2003)

You can say that AGAIN!!!!!LOL!


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior (Oct 11, 2003)

And I thought my nose was big!


----------



## spirit (Oct 13, 2003)

muahahahaha!
lol!
luv that chipmunk one! 
sorry i have been away for a long time
miss the thread!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 16, 2003)

Frodo decided that he wasn't earning enough money in the quest business, and decided to get into advertising:


----------



## ladyoflorien (Oct 22, 2003)

thats sooooooooooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 22, 2003)

thank you, it took a while, but i'm getting the hang of this photoshop thing. Now i just wish I had a copy of my own. I'm using the school's right now.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 23, 2003)

Bilbo's turn to advertise:


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Nov 3, 2003)

That Aragorn one was SO funny! I almost died laughing....so hilarious.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 6, 2003)

YAY!!! I finally got some more pictures messed up, here's the first. This was a fun one!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 6, 2003)

And here's the next one. It's Pippen .


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 6, 2003)

And another... Haha, this one is awsome!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 6, 2003)

hehe, I love this  . This is the last one. (for now )


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 6, 2003)

Oops, forgot to attach the third one  .


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey this is getting good again! R u getting some ROTK pics now?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 6, 2003)

pretty gandalf


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sabeen _
> *Hey this is getting good again! R u getting some ROTK pics now? *


 Yup, I got those from a thread in "RoTK." Here's another.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 7, 2003)

I swear, I DID attach that one..Here it is again, hope it works this time.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 7, 2003)

It didn't work...Try again.

Hey that's a good one Sarah!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Now that it's a little later in the day i think i will try again. Let's hope it works.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's a not so funny one..


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 7, 2003)

It didn't work again.

Hey instead of double posting, just edit the post you already made when you try to fix the pic thing.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 7, 2003)

It's only that picture that doesnt work. And you can't edit in an attachment to your post.


----------



## celebdraug (Nov 10, 2003)

aragorn, these are very good!
specially that sam one!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 15, 2003)

Thank you. Here's some more. In this picture Aragorn has broken his neck, ouch.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 15, 2003)

Here's a good one. It's merry and pippen...


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 15, 2003)

Here's one of merry. He looks mad.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 15, 2003)

And here's an excellent one of frodo.  one of my favorites.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 16, 2003)

THat last one looks like he's looking into a labratorty vial. Like in Scooby-Doo.


----------



## celebdraug (Nov 17, 2003)

LOL! these are all reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy funny!!!!1 specially merry!


----------



## spirit (Nov 19, 2003)

more aragorn more 

lol


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 20, 2003)

OK  here's more. First, here's Aragorn holding up his new sword.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 20, 2003)

And here's what arwen is going to look like when she gets old.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 20, 2003)

Here's merry talking to pippen. "Did u drink my pint?"


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 20, 2003)

"ME! no way!"


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 20, 2003)

Here's Legolas.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 20, 2003)

awww, that last merry one is cute.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 1, 2003)

Legolas has started hanging out with the wrong crowd:

Punk Legolas:


----------



## Aragorn21 (Dec 3, 2003)

haha, that's awsome! You have Adobe Photoshop right? *really wants that.*


----------



## celebdraug (Dec 3, 2003)

hehe!
good one!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *haha, that's awsome! You have Adobe Photoshop right? *really wants that.* *



Yuppers

Aragorn is next!


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *haha, that's awsome! You have Adobe Photoshop right? *really wants that.* *



Do you know how much that costs? *Depressed just imaging it*


----------



## Aragorn21 (Dec 4, 2003)

> Do you know how much that costs? *Depressed just imaging it*


 when i last looked (was a while ago, so i dont remember clearly). I think it was something like $500 or more!


----------



## Lifeling (Dec 13, 2003)

Sarah theat Legolas is awesome!
Definately inspiring me... to... never go punk! 

Good one.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 13, 2003)

oh funny...if you think legolas is punked out you should see the hedgehog....i wish i could i pic of it for you guys


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *when i last looked (was a while ago, so i dont remember clearly). I think it was something like $500 or more! *



*bawls like a baby* Poop.


----------



## Lifeling (Dec 13, 2003)

And The Great Lifeling, KING of messed up pictures has retuened

did ya'll know that the battle where Han saved Chewie's life was actually the battle for osciliath (sp.)


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 13, 2003)

Go Star Wars! And that's cool. Did you use Adobe?


----------



## Aragorn21 (Dec 13, 2003)

> And The Great Lifeling, KING of messed up pictures has retuened


 uh...excuse meeeee....

Pictures i not bad...unless you look to c where chewie's legs are, lol.


----------



## Lifeling (Dec 14, 2003)

Oh hey... sorry didnt notice that.... ( I Just seriously thought Boromir was that fat)....
And I was joking about being the king of messed up pictures... Im good but you guys have done some awesome ones (Punk'd legolas, Chipmunk Aaragorn)... It's snowing here... alot... they just might cancel church... darn.


----------



## Lifeling (Dec 14, 2003)

Heres one... Gollom finnally kills the master and does what he always wanted to do to sam.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Dec 14, 2003)

ha, i was j/k. Yours are the best 

Yeah its snowing here too..that means no church...or hockey..


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah, it snowed here too. No church;Bummer.

Hey let's mess up some more pics, guys. Here's one.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 3, 2004)

Woah...I haven't visited this thread in ages. Perhaps we can start it again? Here's that fellowship one.


----------



## spirit (Mar 4, 2004)

thats just scary! Aragorn=


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 4, 2004)

I like Frodo.  

Where can I get good pictures??


----------



## Saucy (Mar 4, 2004)

Aragorn21 said:


> I like Frodo.
> 
> Where can I get good pictures??


google search under images

www.google.com


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 6, 2004)

mmk, here's one.


----------



## Elessar II (Mar 6, 2004)

Who is it?


----------



## Saucy (Mar 7, 2004)

Elessar II said:


> Who is it?


 cant u tell its a portrait he did of you  actually i believe it is theodon and i was just kidding


----------



## celebdraug (Mar 8, 2004)

Theoden?

A21- are you still looking for the Frodo pics?
PS - Google  very helpful!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 8, 2004)

yeh, I found some pics, but you can still give me some. 

Here's another.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 8, 2004)

Aragorn21 said:


> yeh, I found some pics, but you can still give me some.
> 
> Here's another.



ha that ones good


----------



## Gandalf White (Mar 8, 2004)

PS, that one you thought was Theoden was actually A21 himself...I snapped it as he tried to put on a wise look while gazing into the sky...


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 9, 2004)

Arh!!!!11oneoneone that wasn't me!!! 


Here's one of Aragorn.


----------



## Gandalf White (Mar 9, 2004)

Aragorn21 said:


> Here's one of Aragorn.



Aragorn21, perhaps?  

Beware, PS!


----------



## celebdraug (Mar 9, 2004)

i think we need some of Gandalf now 
MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 18, 2004)

mmk, here's a Gandalf.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok, I just finished lots of stuff.  here's some.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's another.

wormtongue


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 22, 2004)

And the last one for now.


Here's one that's never been done before.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 22, 2004)

Aragorn21 said:


> mmk, here's a Gandalf.


 this one scares me


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 22, 2004)

hehe.

Here's another Gandalf.


----------



## celebdraug (Mar 25, 2004)

hehehehehe!

Poor GW!

You hurt his feelings!


----------



## Saucy (Mar 25, 2004)

celebdraug said:


> hehehehehe!
> 
> Poor GW!
> 
> You hurt his feelings!


 i dunno i think that pic makes him look Hot!!!!  (sarcasm)


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 27, 2004)

Ha! These are getting better and better! My complaments!


PS...Any one living around or in Pennsylvania, USA want a dog??


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 31, 2004)

here's one.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey A21, where do you get your Star Wars icons? 

Btw, that one was alright...the shrinking nose is getting old though. Can you try to give some one really big (or little) ears??

And try to find a Saruman while you're at it.

(I am so demanding!!)


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 1, 2004)

> Hey A21, where do you get your Star Wars icons?


internet 



> Can you try to give some one really big (or little) ears??


meh, ears are hard...find me a picture showing someones ears and I'll try though.



> And try to find a Saruman while you're at it.


ok, here's one of him.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 17, 2004)

here's another...


----------



## Nkenobi (Apr 17, 2004)

your waiting for mine? I call this one... Gandalf the gay, he hehe


----------



## Nkenobi (Apr 17, 2004)

whats with him?


----------



## Nkenobi (Apr 17, 2004)

one more out of my colection of 200


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow! Hlarious! parents keep looking at me to see what I'm laughing at! Hehehehehehehe! They are great!

do bilbo...and pippen..and denethor..and faramir...and and Oliphaunt!!!!!!

if you send me pics at [email protected], I will send them on to me sister who is really good at this sort of thing.


----------



## celebnaurwen (Sep 29, 2004)

Ha! I am not "really good."


----------



## celebnaurwen (Sep 29, 2004)

This is not good; I just did it in about 5 minutes, but here goes...

Look who's got the lobes!


----------



## spirit (Oct 4, 2004)

hooo!!

There are really funny!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 20, 2004)

FARAMIR!

http://www.omelete.com.br/imagens/cinema/artigos/o_senhor_dos_aneis_2/faramir.jpg

and...

http://img-nex.theonering.net/images/scrapbook/orig/8370_orig.jpg

and, of course, the oliphant!

http://www.lotrfan.com/RotK Pics/oliphant.jpg

OMG! DO DENETHOR!!!!! Mauahahahaha!

http://www.daereth.diallink.net/movies/denethor.jpg

http://www.chromehorse.net/images/lotr/denethor of minas tirith 2.jpg


----------



## celebnaurwen (Dec 8, 2004)

Now suppose that in an alternate reality Aragorn and Eowyn were married...(I do not advocate this by any means) what would their children look like? Well...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 19, 2004)

Pah! Celebnaurwen, stop lying! You are too really good!


----------



## celebnaurwen (Feb 18, 2005)

I can't help dragging SW into it...


----------



## celebnaurwen (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok, here's another.


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 18, 2005)

celebnaurwen said:


> Now suppose that in an alternate reality Aragorn and Eowyn were married...(I do not advocate this by any means) what would their children look like? Well...


 
Ugly as sin! Those are great


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah...my sister is brilliant. I love you Kayli!


----------



## celebnaurwen (Apr 24, 2005)

Anybody into Stargate? My lovely sister has already seen this, but on the off chance that anybody else out there is an SG/LOTR crossover fan...


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 25, 2005)

celebnaurwen said:


> Anybody into Stargate? My lovely sister has already seen this, but on the off chance that anybody else out there is an SG/LOTR crossover fan...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v729/pendragon2008/fsmp4.jpg


 
OMG that is so great!!!! I love Stargate! I love LOTR! Ahhh too much of a good thing


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 26, 2005)

Varda35 said:


> that is so great!!!! I love Stargate! I love LOTR! Ahhh too much of a good thing



same here, and I love how good that pic looks! THAT'S COOL!!! (I might have to get a coppy of it for my room!)


----------

